# General Chat > General Discussion >  What is the Ritz?

## robwotson

The Ritz has several definitions, all stemming from the same source, the creation of the Ritz-Carlton's famous hotelier Cesar Ritz. He is best known for two European hotels, the Ritz in Paris and the Carlton in London. These hotels are the ultimate in luxury, and after death was the Ritz The Ritz-Carlton Company formed to open more hotels bearing his name in the United States. After the Great Depression, only one U.S. hotel Ritz-Carlton in Boston, Massachusetts. However, regrowth of the economy led to the company that changed hands many times, building more hotels in 1940.

César Ritz European hotels were expensive, luxurious and impressive. Globetrotters millionaires and celebrities who attended, and the word "Ritz" has become synonymous with extreme elegance, to the point of ostentation. The idea of ​​"put on the Ritz" is steadfast in the minds of the audience due to the song by IRVING BERLIN 1929, 'Puttin' on the Ritz ", which later appeared in a movie the next years and later in the Fred Astaire 1946 film Blue Skies.

----------


## xenosadams

Interestingly, the original texts of Berlin, which were then replaced by the most famous in the blue sky commented on a very different group of people than the rich. The texts referring to people living in Harlem, who dressed to the nines, despite their poverty, and the song reflects that poverty and the Great Depression swept the country.

----------


## dikertrome

I guess it scents lovely sufficient that we had to ask the hotel staff what accurately was this spicy, musky scent that we would have applied all over our self, were it a perfume.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

These hotels are the ultimate in luxury, and after death was the Ritz The Ritz-Carlton Company formed to open more hotels bearing his name in the United States. After the Great Depression, only one U.S. hotel Ritz-Carlton in Boston, Massachusetts.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! Ritz-Carlton brand is famous of its luxury oriented lodging business. In Boston (except new buildings) all old hotels, remain this charm and are hosted in vintage buildings.
I like watching pictures of Ritz-Carlton in New York. Lovely place!

----------


## davidsmith36

There is a car named as Ritz in India, It is very auspicious and  comfortable to drive. asi it has a good mileage.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Ritz European hotels were expensive, luxurious and impressive. Globetrotters millionaires and celebrities who attended, and the word "Ritz" has become synonymous with extreme elegance, to the point of ostentation.

----------

